# Welcome to Furyondy CY591 (campaign log)



## Sander_Kaa (Feb 10, 2009)

Dear readers,

Last sunday my group started a new campaign. We live in the Netherlands and play with a group of 7 people in weekly sessions of 3-4 hours. In the past we've done many big adventures like RttoEE and City of the Spiderqueen. 

However, this time I, as the DM, try something different. A sandbox-style game in Greyhawk. The country Furyondy is the place where it all starts. All players received a 'gazetteer' with common information about Furyondy. I copy/pasted this myself by using many resources like From the Ashes, Iuz the Evil and The Marklands. Furthermore, the Living Greyhawk website of Furyondy also was a big help.

In this thread I would like to share our adventures with you. For fun, but also for gaining good advices!

English is not my native language and I'm (unfortunately) not a good writer. But I'll do my best to give you a nice read.

Jump in!


----------



## Sander_Kaa (Feb 10, 2009)

*Introduction:*

Excerpt from my Furyondy Gazetteer:


Rich with people, places, and possibilities, Furyondy is a strong bastion of good on the world of Oerth, at least until recently. Furyondy is divided into provinces, each ruled by a noble house. These include the County of Crystalreach and the Barony of Kalinstren - both bastions of defense against Iuz; the Viscounty of the March, Furyondy's breadbasket; the Barony of Littleberg, the most diverse province; the rich Gold County, the Duchy of the Reach, and the Barony of Willip in the south. Chendl is the capital and the seat of royal power. Despite an abundance of rivers and lakes, Furyondy's major port and the seat of her Navy is on the Nyr Dyv in the city of Willip.



Currently, the Kingdom is still war-weary from the fighting of two great wars against Iuz the Evil, but our unrelenting crusade against this Old Wicked has helped stem the tide of darkness in the Flanaess, and so our people bear their lot with quiet pride. Our leader is the pious and noble King Belvor IV, an aging paladin of Heironeous whose battlesavvy leadership got us through the great wars, and who is even now rebuilding the roads, towns, and castles damaged in the war years. Though he mourns the loss of his son, Thrommel, he continues the work of ruling his land. Rebuilding is a long and expensive process and the ongoing crusade against Old Wicked has only slowed it down.



There are many in the Flanaess who believe that Iuz is a spent force. Some may say that Old Wicked has been content to merely tease the fringes of his border states as an annoyance rather than as a true threat, but it takes time to hatch new plots and spawn unmentionable offspring; and time to delve deeper into the darkest places, creating armies that will not be vulnerable again. Now, the border states of Iuz, who have been rebuilding and reorganizing since the Flight Of Fiends, are about to discover what new nightmare Iuz The Old is ready to unleash upon the lands of the Flanaess! Are you prepared to fight?​

The Crew (all level 1):

*Alishia Silverfrond*: Alishia is 20 years old and was born near the capital of Furyondy, the tremendous city of Chendl where besides King Belvor IV many wealthy aristocrats and nobles are located. However, Alishia's parents were ordinary people. They kept a horsebreeding farm in a small village which was already in the familiy for generations. In her younger years, Alishia helped her parents taking care of the horses and was teached by her parents to correctly worship Pelor, God of the Sun. During her teenagehood Alishia found that she could heal some of the wounded horses by using a very special power which she never felt before. 

Her parents decided to bring Alishia to a clerichood of Pelor in the city of Chendl to make sure her powers could be correctly analysed and she could be teached by experienced clerics of Pelor. What followed were some years of very strict teaching. At the age of 17 Alishia was send to the Northern part of the country to help the wounded soldiers which fell during the Great Northern Crusade. Alishia fulfilled her task with great pride and pure devotion.

At the age of 18 Alishia decided to stay in one of the cities liberated by the Northern Crusade. Crockport was her new place, she could help with the rebuilding of the city and eventually helping people who were freed from slavehood. In Crockport she met Anvil Burnhart (_see other PC), _a noble fighter with the same devotion for Pelor. Together they would like to open a temple of Pelor in the city of Crockport.

Alishia is a beautiful young woman with blonde-golden hairs and light-blue eyes, mostly wearing a bodycovering cleric-suit. She is not very strong but very wise and charismatic. Due to her strict education she tries to think and re-think her actions before performing them. Her devotion to Pelor makes her somewhat overambitious on the religion-topic. Normally she goes well with most people (especially good aligned) but can be stingy when she feels she is not able to fulfill her tasks to do good things.

*Anvil Burnhart*: Male human Fighter. A strong men born from a minor noble family. Lost his older brother and father in the Greyhawk wars. Convinced to become Knight of Furyondy and be a protector of all what's good. His younger brother is in charge of the city Crockport in the Northern part of Furyondy.
*Ramon Huizingh: *
Ramon is born on 19 Flocktime 573CY in the city of Crockpoort. He lived here with his father Tom Huizing and his mother Helen Huizing in a small house near the centrum of the city.

The father of Ramon was locksmith and this is where he earned money with, his mother worked in the house and sometimes earned some money with making clothing’s.

Ramon’s parents raised him up with the faith of Palor, however after his parents have died in the war he neglected his believe in Palor. Ever sins he never prayed to Palor anymore.

When Ramon was 10 years old (583CY) Crockpoort was attacked by the armies of Iuz and in this attack his parents were killed. Ramon had the chance to escape and went to Chendl as a refugee.

When he arrived at Chendl after a long and tough journey Ramon had to live on street and had to scavenge the city for food. To survive he used some skills he learned from his father, picking locks, due to this he was able to get into houses to get food and water. 

The only thing that could remind him to his parents where the lock picks his dad once gave to him in order to help out at the shop.
Ramon lived the life of a thief, stealing only from the rich, because he didn’t want to make others life who had just as a hard time as he had even harder to live.

After a few years when Ramon was 14 years old (587CY) he decided to take luck in his own hands, because so far he didn’t have much of that. He went to places in town where people gambled with deice, coin games and card games. Here he learned himself to hide and get things unseen, because he once had bought a coin with 2 heads on it and 2 loaded dices which rolled 6 almost every time. With the coin and dices he made enough money to sleep in crappie taverns and pay of people who caught him on cheating.

In those years he also started to pray to Olidammara for luck, though he never became a real follower of any god anymore. Ramon, now 18 years old (591CY), is returned to his birthplace in the hope to find something of his old house. Also he hopes to learn more about the attack on his home and to one day revenge the death of his parents.

Physical description: Ramon looks like a regular guy of his age and has brown hair that reaches his shoulders and brown eyes. He build is fairly strong, but also very agile. He trained himself in fighting with 2 weapons and attack from behind.

Favorite lines:
“head or tails?..I’ll take head.”
“Six is the lucky number”

*Victoria:* Female elven rogue. A beautiful young woman from an artistic family. Her mother is from origin a skilled dancer, using old rituals to charm other people. Victoria is very interested in those rituals but her mother is not willing to teach her.
*Green of Skytree*: Male elf druid. Born in Skytree, a magical defended village in the Vesve forest. Fled to Furyondy during the Greyhawk wars. Also lost his parents to the armies of Iuz. His companion is Sox, a wolf.
*Player six:* Kreko, a Human Psychic Warrior.


----------



## Sander_Kaa (Feb 10, 2009)

*Map of Furyondy*


----------



## Sander_Kaa (Feb 10, 2009)

*Map of Furyondy II*


----------



## Sander_Kaa (Feb 10, 2009)

*Session 1:*

*Session 1 "Crockport troubles":*

One of the characters, Sir Anvil Burnhart, visited his brother Angmar in the city Crockport. Angmar is the ruler of the city and is dedicated to rebuilding the city. The city was taken by Iuz the Evil during the Greyhawk wars. After the Great Nothern Crusade the city was freed from the evil forces which occupied the city for years. 

Today the city holds about 2.000 citizens and almost 1.000 soldiers. It is located next to the Wyestil Lake. A natural border with the Empire of Iuz. The city is basically one of the first defences of Furyondy.

Anvil is informed a small island a few miles away from Crockport is told to be haunted by a monster! A couple of months ago, a big feathered bear-like creature with giant claws, crossed the lake and harrassed some of the citizens of Crockport. Some people even tell the monster took some prisoners.

Anvil, dedicated to help his beloved country Furyondy, called for help! Some brave people decided to answer his call. This is how the party is formed._ Dm note:the players chose their starting location themselves. I further developed adventure hooks based on their choice._

On the evening of 1st Flocktime CY591 (calender of Flaeness) the group gathered for the first time in Crockport. One of the simple rooms of the Crockport keep is used for a simple dinner. The group decides to gather information about the island first. After visiting the local inn, a temple of Heironious and the army commander they learn the following things:

- The island is called Crockegg and is merely a big rock in the Wyestil Lake.
- The island was owned by a noble family with two children. They were renowned for their love for art. Especially expensive paintings.
- At sunrise the island is most of the times covered in a damping cloud of mist. Covering the northern part of the island.
- During the Greyhawk wars the island is overtaken by troops of Iuz, the family has never been seen or heard again.
- Till now no one dears to enter the island.
- Many tales are told within the city about the attack of the monster from the island. However, officials tell the adventurers no prisoners were taken because no people were missing after the attack.

The next day the party decided to move quickly. They negotiated a trip with a fisherman-boat. For some wheatshieves (goldpieces) a local fisher helped them crossing the lake. The last part of the crossing was done in rowing boats. Especially pushing Anvils horse in the small boat was a hassle. Luckily Green (the druid) was there to help, even his wolf helped by doing "grrrrrrrr' to the horse!

The island holds a small castle with walls around it. Furthermore some small buildings which were used as fishermen inn during better times. However, these days the inn is only inhabited by a badger and her youngs.

The adventures travelled along the cobblestone road towards the castle, finding two skeletons at the gates of the wall. After giving a proper funeral to the bodies they moved in to the courtyard. It seems a massacre took place here. Multiple bodies were lying on a big blackened heap. Orc and human skeletons could be identified. Spear atopped with heads of humans are standing around the burned remainings. 

The castle consist of four buildings, a broken tower, stables, storagerooms and the mason. The last one is a two floor stone house in Roman style. Hanging below the balcony are two skeletons, clearly smaller than grown-up humanoids.

Carefully the adventures move into the house, discovering plundered rooms. Eventually two enormous rats attacked them! Green was badly hurt by the vicious bite of the rats. Fortunately the rats were quickly killed! Alishia showed Green she really knows how to heal and made sure Green is not infected by some sort of rat-disease.

After clearing the first floor nothing special was found. Only litter and the remainings of small fireplaces were seen. It's obvious no one lives here anymore!

Two big wooden stairs lead to the second floor. However, a really bad fire once destroyed most of the furniture. The stairs look very fragile after the fire. Still the party tried to walk up. Ramon, the dexterious (sp?) of the party quickly climbed the stairs. Green, however, was not very lucky and smashed throug some of the steps of the stairs. The rest of the party used a knotted rope (tied by Ramon who was already upstairs) to climb up.

Upstairs a, once nicely furnished, room was found. Broken paintings and expensive dishes are everywhere! On the other side of the second floor two very solid stone doors with family heraldry blocks the adventurers. By using the skills he learned from his father, Ramon tried to open the doors. The mechanism however was too well made to be bypassed by the rogue.

What's behind the door? Why is that well locked? Did the troops of Iuz managed to open the door? Next week the party will continue..

_DM note: I hope you enjoyed our first session! At least I did!_


----------



## Crazy Eights (Feb 12, 2009)

So far this looks good, but if I may make a humble request, could you give a quick description of various PCs?  So far, all we know are some names and vague guesses on their classes.  Thanks and keep it up!

~CE


----------



## Sander_Kaa (Feb 12, 2009)

@Crazy Eight: I will do. I needed some time for translating their backgrounds from Dutch to English. But I'll update them today.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Sander_Kaa (Feb 16, 2009)

*Session 2: Exploring the island of Crockegg*

*Session 2: Exploring the island of Crockegg*

'It's obvious the occupants of this castle tried to open this room', Anvil said, pointing at the broken weapons and tools lying in front of the stone doors. A well-made family heraldry covers the stone doors. 'Maybe it's some sort of a vault', Alishia mentiones. 'We could try to enter the room from the roof!', Victoria mentiones.

And that's what happened. The adventurers tried to climb the roof of the mansion. A broken battering ram with hand-knobs did his job as a ladder. Together with some ropes attached to it, Victoria managed to reach the roof of the mansion. Kreko (_DM note: this is the 6th player who joined this session, see character description in the second post_) made an iron hook attached to a rope which was attached to the rooftop by Victoria. Now the other adventurers could also enter the rooftop. However it's clear the rooftop is too sturdy to let the adventurers enter 'the vault'-room via this route....

While standing on the rooftop Green looks to lands of the surrounding island. Rocks, some vegetations and dangerous crevasses cover the island. 'It really takes some climbing skills to further explore the island', Green mentioned. 'However it's clear to me a natural cave is located in the middle of the island, only some 750 meter away from the castle'. Everyone tries to correctly spot the cave. However, only Kreko and Ramon could see the cave. Anvil, Victoria and Alishia trusted their companions and decided it was time to check it out! Is the story of an owlbear on the island really true?

A knotted rope, some climbing and walking later the adventurers moved to the center of the island. Now everyone could clearly see the cave. A huge opening underneath some big, clumsy rocks. Anvil, really on his toes during the walk, spots a glimmering snake like object in front of the cave. It moves in and out. 'What can it be?', Anvil asked his companions. After moving closer Green and Anvil see the snake is a chain. Anvil only made a couple of footsteps, suddenly the chain moves and a low growhling could be heard from the cave. A big, feathered beast runs toward the adventurers, hindered by the chain which is attached to one of his legs. Showing his big claws and beak the creature starts to climb the big boulders which cut the adventurers apart from the entrance of the cave. 

Ramon and Victoria immediately start to take advantagious positions to have a clear shot at the beast. Kreko and Anvil take a good spot for a melee fight. Green casts an 'entangle' spell, making the bushes and grass trying to grab the angry beast.

It takes some time for the beast to reach the adventurers. When he finally is able to attach the beasts upper body is already blasted by arrows, bolts and the hammer of Anvil. The beast layed down his claws on Anvil and Alishia, causing massive damage! Fortunately a well placed shot of Ramon made an end to the beast. Alishia heals some ugly wounds. In the meantime the cave is explored by the others. 

The chain is attached to an anker _(iron cramp which is used by a ship, not sure if it's an english word),_ secured by some big builders lying on it. Clearly someone did this by purpose. 'What's an shackled owlbear doing on a remote island?', the adventurers asked themselves. After searching and re-searching the cave nothing is found. The cave is natural and doesn't lead to any other place.

The adventurers, proud of their first monster slain, return to the castle. Victoria, in the meantime, gathers some food from the island to make a nice meal for her companiions. Green and Kreko decide to further explore the nothern part of the island. And with no bad result! Standing atop a cliff they spot a small beach on the far side of the island (the side not seen from the lands around Crockport). Some objects are on the small beach. 'Crates, those are crates', Kreko says. 'Very strange!, we should inform the others!, Green says. They rush to the castle and after the adventurers had a small meal they decided the small beach is best to be reached by the rowing boats (_DM note: indeed a good choice, climbing the cliff to the beach is not to be laughed at_).

After rowing around the island the beach is indeed easily reached by boat. The wooden crates are still there and hold some expensive materials, iron ore and cloths. 'Smugglers!', Anvil says. The other adventurers find a medium-sized opening in the cliff wall. A dark and long passage lead inside the island.

After lighting a torch the adventurers move in to the passage. After several meters Anvil (walking in front with the torch) spotted a strange surface in front of him (Dm note: very, very lucky for him a had a natural 20 spot check, all other results made him not see the trap). Ramon and Victoria quickly searched and disabled the pit trap. The passage lead further into the island, finally reaching a men-made corrider which crosses the entry passage. Only a few moments later, the voice a woman could be heard from the left. 'Shoot them Bewul!', the female voice shouted. A fierce fight with the male and female took place. The female is quickly overcome, making the men even more vicious! 'Anas!' he almost cried, letting down his sword on his opponents. But the adventurers are with too many to have a fair fight. He dies to the end of Kreko's longsword.

Alishia didn't want the woman to die and decided to heal her with some of her divine magic (leaving Ramon a bit pissed because his wounds also needed some care..). 'Wh-a-at did you do to Bewul', the woman shouts to Alishia after opening her eyes again!

_To be continued next session, a monster-session because my group will have a D&D weekend! Three days of gaming. That will definately be a big log._


----------



## Jelle (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey nice job Sander on translating my background (I am the mastermind behind Alishia btw). Here my oppinion about some things and some additional information.

First my character:

Alisha is a human cleric of Pelor, wearing a thick robe embroided with the Symbol of Pelor. She carries a Scale male armor underneath it. She also has a Heavy Steel Shield with again the Sun of Pelor and a Heavy Mace in the other hand. As finishing touch: a Silver Holy symbol of Pelor hangs around her neck.

Abilities (28 point buying system):

Str: 10
Dex: 10
Con: 12
Int: 12
Wis: 16
Cha: 14

I have spent my skill points in Concentration (4 ranks) Diplomacy (2 ranks), Heal (4 ranks) Knowledge Religion (2 ranks) along with a scattered point in Handle animal (1 rank cross class).

Feats:
-Augment Healing: +2 points of healing per spell level, when casting Conjuration (Healing) spells.
-Sacred Healing: Spend a turn attempt as a free action to increase healing done for Conjuration (Healing) spells to increase healing done by 2 per die and to increase the result of a Heal check by 5 for 1 round.

Domains: Sun and Healing

This all together can make me heal 1d8+5 on cure light wounds already.

Then my background:

Sander did a great translation but ive met anvil in Chendl (the Capital) while being educated to become a cleric. He was depressed because he was the only one in the family not to fight in the Great Northern Crusade.
My master and i helped him with that while he was teached the ways of Pelor.

As you can read in the first post we were in the castle for a while before dispatching to the island. There a few things happened things happened which could explain my actions later:

We were in the castle and had two meals there. As a cleric of Pelor i opened the first meal with a prayer to Pelor. Anvil surely approved in this but Ramon on the other hand started to eat while i was doing this. After the prayer i asked Ramon (well Alishia was a bit stingy at that time because of his action) to wait next time untill i have finished my prayer. Ramon had other intentions though. On the second meal he did the same thing. Again i became impatient with him and a intence discussion followed which was ended by Anvil at the end. Anvil asked Ramon to respect eachothers customs.

These events changed my attitude to Ramon ofcourse. Ramon had his reasons thought (his background should point that out).

So later on, on the island, we had some battles and ofcourse we were wounded. As Ramon tried to close in on the Owlbear he slipped and fell of the rock he tried to climb down from. So after the battle he asked me to heal him. I had healed myself and Anvil first though and i ran out of proper healing magic. So i said while looking at his wounds: "Its nothing serius, you`ll survive". Well he didnt like that ofcourse.

Then we had the trip to "smugglers cave" and had quiet a rough battle. Anvil went down in this battle, bleeding to death as he was hit by the maddened Bewul. This because he had rammed his hammer on the chest of the female Anas. Trying to perform my task i pushed through the party members which were standing in the way using my amazing talent to stabilize Anvil (I have the "healing hands" skill trick which allows me to heal 1d6 hp on a succesfull check, this in combination with Sacred Healing Feat makes a winning combination on this level). By rushing to Avnils aid i was hit by the attack of oppertunity of Bewul, leaving me on 2 hp.

After the battle the party started to search the bodies and we saw that the female still lived but was bleeding to death. Kreko already finished of the mail for good and i wanted to keep the female alive to interrogate her (not sure if i spelled that correctly). So once again i used my talent to stabilize and she woke up (on both rolls of the skill trick i rolled a 6). Ofcourse she couldnt keep her mouth shut so i had to knock her out.
After i had done that Ramon asked me to heal him again, he also had 2 hp left. I only had one cure minor wounds left so i used it....on myself. This made Ramon a bit angry ofcourse but he kept his mouth shut.

Well that basicly what happened Yesterday.
I understand Sander mixed some things up, he has many details to remember. Keep up the good work though.


----------



## Nicolas (Feb 18, 2009)

*Anvil burnheart*

This is the character wich i play in this campaign
name + title: 
Most honourable sir Anvil Burnheart of Crockport
player: Niek

Character and physical description 

Anvil is born in the year 568 CY. 
He is something larger than 6ft long and has a powerful sincere apparition. He has long blond hair, blue/grey eyes and a prominent jaw line. Anvil always carry a full plate armor (scale mail at first level) and draws to battle with a large war hammer that he uses with two hands (if he is on foot). This skill he has learned from his father, who was a master with the weapon. The father of Anvil has given Anvil its name as a tribute to this weapon. This is not however the largest quality of Anvil in a fighting. Anvil prepares a large black war horse with the name phalanx. He is an excellent rider and handles his lance with deadly precision. Because of this Anvil has placed the idea of hammer and anvil in another perspective. On its horse he himself is the hammer and he sees the enemy as an anvil. Anvil is strong, brave and also has diplomatic capacities. Anvil is not frightened to take the role of the leader in the party but is always open for participation from others. He still must learn a lot however and can sometimes be terrible. Furthermore he can arouse sometimes irritation at others by its complete devotion to Pelor. 


Anvil is a level 1 fighter. next level he will multiclass to a paladin. I made this choise because i think a paladin more fits his back ground,
and i wanted to let him kick ass on the back of his horse on level 1 (so i that explaines the 1 level fighter)

Abilities (28 point buying system):

Str: 16
Dex: 10
Con: 12
Int: 10
Wis: 13
Cha: 13

I have spent my skill points in handle animal (3 ranks) Diplomacy (3 ranks), knowledge nobility (1 rank) Knowledge local (1 rank) ride 4 ranks.

Feats:
- mounted combat
- ride by attakc
- spirit charge 
- nowble soul (feat from grayhawk campaign setting) +2 diplomacy, +1 will saves 



Anvil is of gentry and has at present the title of Knight Commander. His father was the war hero Landon Burnheart (fg7, pal1, KoF8), who fall in battle during the Great Northern crusade. His mother is Lady Amondela (ari5, LG) and stays at the moment in the country house of the family Burnheart, which is lain in Chendl. Anvil has grown up the younger of 3 (Anmar Fg 5, Clc 5, KoF5 LG) and (Leonard fg 6) brothers in Chendl. Its father and 3 brothers have fought in the Great Northern crusade, to which Anvil have lost its father and youngest brother (Leonard). Anvil has not taken part in the Great Nortehern crusade, so that the life of one heir would remain, should all others die in the war. This fact has always frustrated Anvil, because he gladly wanted to fight side by side with its brothers and father against the hordes of Old wicked. After the news of the death of its father and brother Anvil had experienced a difficult period of mourning and grieve. The world could no longer make a difference to him and Anvil withdrew himself more and more on its chamber in the country house of the family Burnheart. All this changed when his brother Anmar returned and taught Anvil in the leathers of Pelor. The reunification with its brother and the light of Pelor gave Anvil strength to come from its dark valley. As from then Anvil recovered its lives strength. This is also the period when Anvil met Alysia. At this moment she was in leathers with the cleric of Pelor, which helped Anmar to let Anvil find his slightly. Anvil has become friends with Alysia during this period and will do everything to protect her during combat but also in daily living.

King Belvor wants its realm firstly rebuild of damage that it has suffered by the armies of Iuz. The many chaotic participants of Thrithereon want to sail another rate however and want to bring the war to the country of Iuz. This is also the way of Baroness Jelleneth Kalistren (Fg9, CG). To give its counterpoise and to exercise more control in The Barony or Kalistren he appointed Anmar Burnheart in 591 CY to Lord Major of the city Crockport. This was politically a coup of king Belvor, because in this way he has a charismatic person who can slow down Baroness Jelleneth in her ideas. Thereby is Anmar a doughty brawler who can jack up morality and defenses in Crockport. Anmar has taken Anvil along with him and sworn him as a lieutenant in its army. This way Anvil can make himself better loose of its difficult task and aim at the destruction of the armies of Iuz. Crockport however still lie in ruins. The city has suffered large losses during the war and is damaged for a large part when the city was reconquered. Such as truth spirit of furiondyuns become, the people have not delivered their selves and have started with rebuilding the city. There is something ghostly and battered to Crockport for people who enter the city for the first time. Relatively little simple buildings are habitable. A small garrison of approximately 850 man inhabits the citadel, an inn looks after food and drink for the inhabitants and visitors, and a small market town keeps 
the trade living.Anmar and king Belvor have massive plans with Crockport and in the future if the city is rebuilt they want to launch another military offensive from this city 
directed to Iuz. 

Goals of Anvil: 

• For rebuilding the city money is necessary. Anvil want gather this money by will and gather treasures on adventure. 
• Anvil has ambition to become a knight or Furyondy, in imitation of its father and its older brother. For this, however he must be invited, for this companionship. Anvil already has leg up because of its oldest brother who is member of this organization and because of the reputation the name Burnheart has in the kingdom of Furyondy. However Anvil must firstly prove himself before he can be invited for this organization. Anvil intend above aim combine with this aim. 
• Anvil wants to found a temple of Pelor in Crockport and convert people for this belief. Anvil believes that the people in Kalistren will prosper more with the sun, light, strength and cicatrisation which Pelor offers then with chaos, revenge, and individuality of Thrithereon. 
• Anvil wants to fight evil, wherever it is. Iuz embodies evil in the eyes of Anvil. So he wants to eradicate Iuz and al his minions forever! He wants start destroying evil on Rock egg Island (to see places or interest Crockport)


----------



## Sander_Kaa (Feb 19, 2009)

@ Nicolas and Jelle, thanks for adding your character description!


----------



## Sander_Kaa (Feb 26, 2009)

*Session 3: Rounding up Crockegg*

*Session 3: Rounding up Crockegg*

Heavily wounded by the battle with two inhabitants of the halls below the island of Crockegg the adventurers decide to flee the caves and use their boat to get retreat. However, Victoria and Green hear some sound along the hallway. Further away, in the dark, footsteps are heard!

After burning a lantarn an older man is standing close to the wall, looking scared upon the weapons of the adventurers. 'Halt', What's your business?' the adventurers yell to the man.

'I'm Leon, what did you do with Bewul and Anas?'. At that moment is becomes clear Bewul and Anas are dispatched bu the adventurers. Leon explains he is hold captive on the island for many years. In the beginning of the Greyhawk wars he is enslaved by troops of Iuz. Because his exceptional skills in alchemy Leon is forced to fabric a kind of fog-machine and use it on a remote island in the Whyestil. Not sure for what purpose he explains, but it has clearly something to do with smugglers.

'Smugglers', I told you so Alisia proclaims. 'How many and when do they come?'. The adventurers learn the smugglers come to the island by ship one or two times a week. In the cover of the early morning fog (produced by Leon's Alchemic Machine) a boat full of dark humans and/orcs is retrieving chests full of expensive goods.

After the PCs learn where the goods are stored they decide to look for it. 'But hey', Anvil said'. 'When you are a prisoner, where are your manacles? Why can you just move freely along the halls?'. 'Well, that unfortunately very simple', Leon says sadly. 'My wife and daugther are somewhere in the lands of Iuz, probably slaves, fighting for their lives everyday', Anas (one of the guards) promised me to let them killed immediatly when I try to flee'. Touched by the sadness of Leon the adventurers promise that one day they will look for his family, especially because some adventurers loved ones share the same fate of Leon.

The underground halls are divided in several corridors and huge chambers. Stone doors, with the same family heraldry as seen in the castle, make sure no one is able to enter without a key. Fortunately for the PCs one of the slain guards kept a key... One of the chambers hold many, many boxes. Full of tools, expensive cloths, lantarns, art etcetera. Clearly stuff Crockport would be very happy with these days! The rest of the day the adventurers discuss what to do if the smuggling ship would arrive next day. 

Next morning Leon awakes early to feed his fog machine with alchemic fluids, making sure the ship will not be alerted by the abscence of the fog. Ramon, disguised as one of the guards takes his position on the beach, the adventurers hide themselves between some rocks on the beach. And indeed, after half an hour the front of a ship slowly moves through the fog. Vaguely a couple of humanoids can be seen standing on the ship.

'Aoooy' a man shouted from the ship towards the ship. 'Oy', Ramon shouted back, acting as Bewul. While the ship slowly moved towards the beach some rough creatures on the ship could be seen thorugh the mist. A wooden ladder is used to quickly depart the ship. Some orcs land on the beach, Ramon points to the hallway leading in to the caves. The orcs move in to look for the chests, obvisously not finding them... However, a pit trip entraps one of the orcs! A fierce battle starts at that time. Sword, axes, magic, blood and casualties. The result is in favor of the adventurers, Alishia heals her wounded companions. 

The remaining of the day is used to get back to Crockport. After hiring some more fishermen with boats the adventurers claim the ship from the orcs and bring the discoved smuggling goods back to Crockport. Also Leon is very happy to be back in 'his' city. Green escorts Leon to the temple of Heironious, where Leon asks about his family and friends. He informs Green that he would like to travel to Greatwall (a university city more to the east of Furyondy) to look for any relatives which he knew before he was captured. Green gives some money to Leon to make sure Leon can hire some workers to travel safe and fast. Leon promise Green to give back all the money as soon as he can.

The adventurers visit Sir Burnhart, the ruler of the city to claim their victory and report their findings. Of course the small ship which is captured is very, very good news for the major. A piece which is very welcome in these times of lack of money (but no lack of enemies).

After resting some days in Crockport the adventures decide where to go next: the Vesve forest. But not the safe part of it, but the part Iuz still holds. The rumor prisoners are kept in an orc camp sounds very promising to especially Green and Ramon. However, they quickly learn moving in to the lands of Iuz is not only dangerous, but also stupid (by the priests of Heironious) or the only-thing-which-should-be-done-far-more, according to the church of Trithereon.

The next day is used to gather information about the lands of Iuz in and around the Vesve forests. On a early morning the players ride towards the immense forests of the Vesve, nervous and anxious about what it is on the horizon. Fortunately Crockports army could miss some warhorses and masterwork weapons, this gives at least some feeling of being well-equiped for the job....


----------



## Sander_Kaa (Mar 10, 2009)

*Session 4: Into the Vesve*

*Session 4: Into the Vesve*

The weather is friendly for the adventurers when they leave the city of Crockport. The last outpost of Furyondy is an army bataljon at the 'border' with the empire of Iuz. About 300 militia are permanently located there to watch the border. The adventurers are informed the main enemies in the miles around them are goblin warbands. 'So please watch out for them!', some soldiers inform the adventurers with fear, but also some pity, in their eyes. 'We'll do, we'll do....'

Before the times of Iuz an often travelled road ran to the North, following the Western shores of the Whyestil lake _(DM note: please see the map above for exact location)._ No-one wants to follow that road but decide to ride through the light forest which is the main feature of these lands.

After riding some 6 hours in the light forests, some awkward creatures can be heard and seen riding towards them. 'Goblin riders on some foul beasts!, Victoria shouts, 'Get your weapons and shields up, quickly!'. About four Goblins on Worgs (a kind of wolf, but meaner and stronger) run through the forests towards them. Alishia tries to control her horse and at the same time take the other horses to a safer location. Her knowledge about these animals is really helpfull in this case. Of course Green helps her by guiding some animals. Anvil (still on his horse), Victoria and Ramon stand their ground concentrated the hands on their weapons and the eyes on their enemies. They spot some more goblins, walking near the Worg-riders. Javelins fly through the forest, Anvil charges his enemies. Victoria and Ramon pepper the riders with arrows. Sox, the wolf companion of Green, bravely fights a Worg.

The turningpoint of the battle is the moment Goblin-riders get knocked off their Worgs by the lance of Anvil (who is really someone to care about when he's fighting in his horse). It's clear these creatures are uncontrolled when having no riders. Some flee, some keep fighting. The goblins are not a real threat however, using stupid (or actually no) tactics and are with too few of them to capture of kill the adventurers. 

Sox (the wolf) however, is badly wounded and is not able to make some more miles today. Alishia and Green dump the goblin bodies in the forest, covered by some branches. 

About a mile more to the North they decide to build up a camp. Anvil propose the make some defensive walls around the camp. Using some branches and some digging to give them an advantage against possible creatures during the night. A very good idea...

When it's already quite dark, and the adventurers only have a small fire to light the surroundings, Green (who has the first watch) sees some arrows flying towards him. He gets hurts very badly, but is able to alarm his companions. His companion Sox is still hurt from the battle with goblins and not able to fight. They take full cover after their defensive wall.

While the other try to collect their weapons Anvil light a torch. Now everyone can see some creatures in the shadows around them.. Quite organised the creatures move towards the camp (_DM note: the camp has been scouted by one of the enemies_). The adventures are harrassed by a band of hobgoblins, who know how to use their swords. The fight get nasty really soon, Alishia and Ramon are woundedvery badly and fall unconcious. Anvil and Victoria keep on fighting, even their warhorses use their vicious hoof attack to kill their enemies (or at least thrive them away).

Green, still wounded decides he need to help his companions. Endangering his own life he starts to call for a nature's ally. Using his magic a wolf appears in the rear of the hobgoblins. Giving the opportunity to Victoria to sneak attack the them. 

The Gods of Greyhawk  are pretty kind to Alishia and Ramon this night. They both get stable, only some inches away from their final destination. (DM note: both stable at -9, no kidding). Till today it's not clear if Alishia's devotion to Pelor or Ramons (small) prayer to Olidammara did the trick. I think both 

With the help of the summoned wolf the hobgoblins get killed. Leaving the adventurers badly wounded, with no spells left in the middle of a hostile land. 

Welcome in the lands of Iuz.....


----------



## Sander_Kaa (Mar 12, 2009)

*Session 5: Woods*

*Session 5: Woods*

Besides the night being dark, it's also a pain. Some bad wounds disturb the dreams of the brave adventurers. Fortunately no further enemies are seen this night..

In the morning some adventurers go hunting to gather some food, especially Sox is quite demanding in terms of food after a day of hiking through the woods. When hunting Victoria and Green spot a small and primitive camp where some creatures can be seen. They decide to move silently back to their friends.. making sure the possible enemies do not notice them.

After a fast breakfast under the roof of mother nature the adventurers decide to get moving again. The trees and other plants grow everywhere, giving them some (false?) feeling of cover. About an hour after their depart it's obvious trees has been cutted here. No only a few, but dozens. It's getting more and more, a smell of burned vegetation quickly dominatesthe air. A little bit research learn Green it has been a while ago since the (lower) vegetation has been burned here. Probably to clear the path for woodcutters, who demolished almost half of the woodlands here. When they move forwards, thanks to little to no vegetation left, a lot quicker then yesterday, a sound can be heard to the North: *thonk, thonk, thonk*. 'Woodcutters', Ramon and Anvil whisper'. 'Let's move around them...' The horses are led towards the east, back into the untouched woodlands. 

The rest of the day nothing specially occurs, some miles are done. 'How long will it be to the Orc camp?', one of them says. 'Why should I care, Alishia mumbles, 'probably a battallion of orcs is awaitung us there'. 'Well, that's something we should discuss later, Anvil bravely says. 'Pelor will guide us, like always!'. That's something Alishia and Pelor both agree about. Ramon has his it's thought, 'why just not sneak in, we can be evil humans just wanting to do some business'.

In the afternoon a river blocks the path. Big cutted trees move through the river with an interval of fiftheen to thirty minutes. 'Someone should be waiting for those trees down the river', Anvil sais, 'let's sabotage this a little bit'. With the dexterity of Victoria, the strength of Anvil and the help of all other adventurers one of cutted trees is moved towards the side of the river. Now it's stuck in the muddy ground. The next tree smashes into the tree-obstacle. 'This will be quite a hassle for them to repair'.

While not even on their horses a person moves closer to the adventurers, not seen, not heard. But surprisingly near. A woman steps into sight of the adventurers, dressed as a traveller and wielding a fierce longsword. The smooth face and pointy ears tells everyone this is an elf. 'Lay swee-lonn', she says. Green and Victoria immediatly recognize the elf language (being an elf themselves this is not very hard'). 'Who are you, and with what goal do you travel the lands of our beloved forests?'


----------



## Sander_Kaa (Mar 23, 2009)

*Session 6: Prisoners*

Session 6: Prisoners

'We are travelling to Gerrenkzerung, an orc camp to the north', Green answers in the Elvish language. The woman looks behind and with a soft voice she calls for her companions. Two men reveal themselves when moving out of some bushes.

The adventurers learn the group of Elves are scouts from Furyondy. By following the tracks of a group of humans the elves try to find some of relatives captured by this group. The adventurers are asked if they could help freeing these prisoners. In return the elves can travel some miles to the north-west to show a safe path through the forests.

Equipped with their horses the group travels to the east. Back into the burned forest where most trees are cutted away. The elves proclaim this terrain is very dangerous, so they make it quick to their destination. An old farming building some miles from the Whyestil lake. The surrounding fields of this farm mean the adventurers will be probably already spotted hundreds of meters away. Therefore the adventurers decide to move quickly and charge through the terrains to meet their enemies. 

In a truly heroic battle their opponents are some well-equipped orcs. The ravaging horses are a really good asset in this battle. The orcs, fighting on foot, have a hard time hitting the adventurers. After a fierce charge Anvil gets almost smashed to death, but not after striking his lance upon the chest of one the orcs. Ramon, Victoria and Alishia support the battle by flanking the orcs. Green and the three elves pepper the orcs with arrows when possible. 

Only a few minutes after their arrival the three orcs ly dead on the ground, leaving the farm unoccupied for the rest. Ramon sneaks inside one of the building. He finds a wooden cage with some afraid elven prisoners inside. His open lock skills could really help those poor bastards and free them. Mostly females and children, the men seem missing. 'The Gods are with you, thanks for freeing us. Our men are away with the humans, forced to help cutting the trees. They left this morning by foot'.

TBC


----------



## Sander_Kaa (Mar 23, 2009)

*Session 7: The real border*

*Session 7: The real border*

After freeing all prisoners from the woodcutterscamp, all adventurers and the three elves take on an extra person on their horse and ride back to the forests to hide themselves. 

Ylass, the woman in charge of the elves, likes to ride to the west for some miles. She knows a good spot where the group can cross the river which blocks their path to the north.

A day goes by, the party sets up camp in the forests. In the evening Green shoots a boar. The stomaches of the party will be well filled the coming days! Sox, although badly wounded by fighting the boar, is quite hungry and is very happy with a bunch of boar-meat.

Alishia gets some lessons from Leaf, one of the scouts, how to take care of wounds by using herbs and vegetation from the woods. Although there is still some need to further practice these skills Alishia sees an opportunity to broaden her skills somewhat.

Victoria cooks a great meal out of the herbs she found in combination with the boarmeat. The good meal give the group a feeling of being well and happy. The forest around them gives the adventurers a feeling of well-being.. but for how long?

That night a watch is set-up. No events during the night. Next morning the group travels north. Ylass warns the adventurers of the border with the lands of Iuz which is further to the north. 'Border?, how do you mean border?, Anvil asks. 'The border with the lands of Iuz is just some miles from here. A road with many patrolling orcs and watchtowers crosses our path. We think it is very dangerous to just walk in. However, you helped us freeing our relatives. So we will accompany you, that's what we've promised you. May Corellan guide us.'

The adventurers decide it would be too egoistic to keep the elves to their promise. It could mean dead to many of them. Furthermore, some of the adventurers doubt the combatskills of some younger elves. The group splits, the elves will travel west, the adventurers move north. Heading for the real border. 

tbc


----------



## Sander_Kaa (Mar 23, 2009)

*Session 8 'Bones'*

reserved


----------



## Jelle (Apr 22, 2009)

I see Sander did quiet a job trying to keep up but meanwhile we are way ahead, reached level 3 meanwhile and fight fierce enemies inside the lands of Iuz himself. Ill try to relief him with a post hoping i can still remember the details.

Session 8: Bones.

The adventurers travel for a while through the thick forests of the Vesve. Suddenly they see some tracks in the muddy forest ground. Green and Victoria take a good look at the tracks and with the help of Sox the party starts to follow the odd somewhat narrow humanlike footprints. 

It doesnt take long for the adventureres to find final destination of the footprints. A large horse carcass lies on the ground and it seems claws have rended through the creature. "We must move on" Anvil sais and everyone agrees.

The travel for a short while only to discover who actually made the tracks. Two undead wolfs followed by three walking skeletons apear from the bushes. Alishia is quick to act and raises her Holy Symbol of Pelor. "By the might of Pelor, i shall send you back into your graves" she shouts and a flash of light appears. The party looks around and all the undead are lieing on the ground, motionless. (note: Used a greater turning since i didnt expect more Undead...i was terribly wrong).

"What was that!?!" Ramon asked and Alishia gives the answer: "That was the power Pelor grants his clerics." Happy the battle was resolved without a single blow the adventurers moved on, only see some kind of cave in a hill. Since the day was almost over the party thought this would be a nice place to sleep this night. Lighting her bulls-eye lantarn Alishia passed it to Ramon. He scouted the long natural corridor, searching for traps in the meanwhile. Suddenly the light falls on two boney figures standing in the dark. "More undead!" Ramon shouted. 

A fierce fight started and the party discovered there were not only undead in this cave. A rather ugly and meager creature appeared from the shadows and started to exhale a cloud of nasty looking air, slowing the some of the adventurers. Anvil is hit by the cloud but his body seems to resist the effect and starts smashing some skeletons together with Krego (the psionic warrior). Krego being less experienced than the rest of the party falls and starts bleeding to death. Finally Alishia finds an opening to use her powers again. She raises her symbol but this time it has no effect. The master of these vile creatures exhales again and Alishia is unable to resist this harrasment. Being in a small corridor not all adventurers can help in this combat.

Alishia sees the wounded Krego on the ground and has 2 choises. Helping the dieing Krego risking to be attacked by the undead around her, or try to invoke Pelors power again. She raised her Symbol again and again a flash of light...most of the undead start falling onto te ground in pieces. The Necomancer look around and doesnt like what he sees. Only two of his minions have managed to stay out of the light. The party now rushes in crushing the last minions. The Necro doesnt go down without a fight. Wielding to hammers he manages to wound Victoria badly and also Ramon and Anvil feel the blows before they put him down in the end.

Alishia still has her healing powers available and heals her compagnion. The party desides to clear the cave and to hunt for food. Green, Ramon and Victoria go out to hunt and scavage again. All seems good untill they hear some heavy voices snorting at eachother. "Orcs" Ramon whispers, "Lets check it out". Victoria and Green agree tho the last holds his ground while the other two scout ahead. Victoria manages to move very silently barely hearable for even Ramon who is trying to sneak next to her. Ramon on the other hand, seems have overlooked a thick branch...*SNAP*. The voices get louder clearly shouting in their direction. They both stand still. More shouting and then movement. As quick as they can Ramon and Victoria run on the sight of two musceled orcs! Running towards Green while shouting: "ORCS! RUN!". Green jumps up and is clearly unhindered in the woods and take a sprint to the cave. There he alerts the party and they have enough time to get ready or another combat at the cave entrance.

Ramon and Victoria have some trouble running through the thick undergrowth but manage to reach the cave with the orcs on their heels. Green starts to call open his power to control nature and the orcs are quickly grappeled by the plants. A ranged combat breaks out both parties peppering the others with arrows and bolts. One party ends up dead in favor of the adventurers. "What a day" Anvil said: "Lets bury the corpses and get some rest". And so they do, wandering what the next day will bring.

And much more happened tho i missed session 9 i think. Maybe it was 10, someone else has to update this 

NOTE: Im trying to draw the route we took through the lands of Iuz but i dont know the exact locations of some key points like the farm with the prisoners.


----------



## Jelle (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey people, here i am sitting down, trying to find the crockport map for my own war-based campaign im going to run and the link to this topic came up.

We have played ALOT of sessions meanwhile reaching level 5. Heres a summary:

-Went into the Empire of Iuz
-Slain many orcs and goblins
-Brought some captured elves back to the border
-Went back into the Empire of Iuz
-Slain more orcs
-Visited a captured elven city
-Orcs were moving out at night because of a ghost within the city
-Found secret entrance to the upper levels of the Vesve
-Found elven fort there
-Trashed a few Orc camps at night
-Orcs went mad and revolted (yay!)
-Went to a town within the Empire of Iuz and infiltrated the place
-We infiltrated as a group of merchants
-Been there for week
-Got into the church of Iuz which was a prison aswell
-Freed the prisoners after fighting and capturing a lvl 9 rogue/assasin (Outnumbered him big time after releasing some prisoners)
-Back to Crockport
-Found a Wounded Cleric who was seeking a missing archmage
-Investigated a cavern where the wizard was last seen
-fought fire mephits and a fiery dwarf, killed mephits interrogated dwarf. Befriended dwarf (attacked us because we took magical bowl which could transport lava without losing heat)
-Went back to crockport after visiting a sorceress to ask about wizard
-Send to the eastern border of Furyondy to investigate pending attack by forces of Iuz.
-Joined the army
-Sent out on special scout mission to investigate Orc activity.
-Water Walked over the river that marked the border (cast on horses, had to "push animal" them into it...disaster )
-Killed 3 hobgoblins patrols (disguise was blown)
-Killed Hill Giant

Now we have to decide how to go in with this mission, disguises failed apparently but our group isnt very stealth oriëntated aswell.

I will try to update this more often because the fun is really starting since I (Alishia) can finally start slinging some spells, Anvil bought a fullplate and magical greatsword, Ramon is now our Tank/flanker since he has most AC, and Simon (wizard, was formally Victoria the rogue) adds his arcane prowess into the frays. To bad we last the Melee Cleric at the hill giant (two hits in one round: 21 dmg, 22 dmg vs 28 hp)

Stay tuned for the next episode of....Dungeons and Dragons!


----------



## Jelle (Nov 7, 2009)

Here is a more detailed session i remember and enjoyed to the fullest:

We infiltrated a town within the Empire of Iuz.
Alishia (me) and Anvil disguised as guards. Green was disguised as a hunter. Ramon and Victoria were disguised as merchants, the former scamming people with some gambling games, the latter selling food (profession cook ranks).
Krego`s soul was no more with us (and the player wasnt able to make this session).
We sad there for a while, observing the town. Next to the town Orcs had made their camp. Hunters of the House of Hunters were the guards within this town. Everyday a Cleric of Iuz and his two assistants went to the marketplace to pick up the Taxes. I was glad i had prepared nondetectable alignment as me and anvil would probably be detected. After a while we made plans to access the church of Iuz. I was disguised as a Cleric of Iuz and Ramon went in as my assistant. The thought behind the disguises was that i was looking for some fresh labrats (the prisoners) to test a new chemical which would later be used as a weapon. 

We went out of town, donned out disguises and rode back in. All eyes were upon us but noone saw through the disguises. We knocked on the church doors and after a while we were inside. Ramon went downstairs to inspect the prisoners and to pick some for my experiments (meanwhile seeing how the prisoners were contained). Alishia waited upstairs and was told by the assistant of the cleric of iuz that i was about to be interrogated by the cleric. Thinking about the interrogation and after checking out my spell list i decided i was going to need a Protection vs Evil to resist mental control.

Ofcourse i counldnt cast it in front of everyone so i asked for....the little girls room! and cast my spell there.

After a while i was asked to sit down at a table and the Cleric came sitting right in front of me. I had to drink a potion of Zone of Truth and i did so. Then the questions came and i failed my will save (had to roll a 5 or higher, rolled 1) Luckely i could give indirect answers as long as i didnt lie. The first quesions was where i came from. I said: "I come from within the Vesve, near the Difiled Glades". This was partly true, we did travel there before coming here. The second quesion was why i came here and what business i have in town. My asnwer was: "I came to take the prisoners with me." This was also partly true since i wanted to free them. The last question busted my disguise: "Are you a Cleric of Iuz?" After thinking for a while i answered: Yes i am a Cleric. After this he stood up and excused himself after showing a grinn. 

Meanwhile Ramon had returned and i told him we should get out of here. Just in time cause the Cleric returned with 6 guards including the assasin we would capture in the next session. We ran out of the church and jumped on our mounts. We split up and Ramon ran out of sight of the Cleric. The Cleric uttered some words of power but i resisted the affect thanks to my Protection from Evil, he had cast a Hold Person on me.

We rende-voused in the forest and ditched out disguises, only to return as the guard and merchant we were before.


----------



## Jelle (Dec 2, 2009)

Here i am again with an update of what happened the last 2 sessions.

We were send on a scout mission last session to get some information about Molag, a big orc city near the border. We have to find out where interresting entry points are, what happens in the city and weaknesses in the fortifications. We decided to send Simon and Ramon on a little trip to the city walls at night. Simon would use invisibility and Ramon sneaked through the area to remain undetected. They found out that every 15 minutes a patrol past the walls. Also they found out that the road from Molag to the rest of the empire had skulls imbedded in the ground every 30 feet. 

Because the two couldnt see well in the dark they decided to return to the camp.
On their way Ramon heard a "psst" coming out of the grass. "Who are you?" Asked a unknown voice. "Who are you!?" Replied ramon. The unknowd entity repeated its question. "We are a search party from Molag, im search of some escaped prisoners" answered Simon. The voice said: "sure but whats your real identity?". Simon bluffed again that they were from Molag. "Then your my enemy..." and they heard a spell starting to be cast, what followed was an initiative roll and luckely ramon and simon were faster then the other guy.
"No wait! We are soldiers from furyondy!" Said ramon. The spellcaster stopped and said: "an enemy of my enemy, is my friend.


----------



## Jelle (Dec 5, 2009)

What a cliffhanger! i ran out of time there but heres the rest.

After following the stranger to a safe spot to talk and simon getting the rest of the crew we negotiated: we wanted information he had his eyes on the gold.

Anvil first cast a Detect Evil and indeed, he was evil.
"I have no business with you stranger, good luck and farewell" and anvil walked away.
Alishia had here mind on the mission and didnt want to return empty handed.
After some talking they agreed on a price for his information.
"Nearby the rocks that you past earlier is a pipeline for sewage that exits Molag, a good swimmer could reach the end of the pipeline and able to enter the city...tho i dont think you really want to enter, what happens is Molag is close to what your priests call Hell."

With that information  the party went to the rocks and found a pool of smelly water. "We have to drain the pool" said Simon. The party agreed and dug it out. The water rushed out and after 2 hours of digging the pipe was visible. A few iron bars blocked the passage. After a quick search Ramon found to rusty locks at the bottom. He just his nimble fingers to pry them open and the party had forced entrance into the pipe. 

They entered the sewer pipe, the smell was unbearable. Quickly everybody bound a piece of cloth for their mouths and noses.

The descent took about 30 minutes and Alishia noticed something in the water. After that a fight broke out and the ooze-like creature approached fast. A heavy battle took place and quicly the party noticed that the monster had a habbit of disolving shields. Anvil was fast enough to get his magic buckler out of danger. Ramon choose to get behind the monster to flank the vile spawn. This was a mistake, the monster took a good swing at him and he dropped into the murky water. Alishia was planning her course of action, Anvil took hit after hit and was glad he had Alishia and Milso (the other cleric focused on close combat) behind him to heal. Alishia ran out of spells, she healed more often because her heals were more powerfull then Milso`s so he didnt have to heal constantly. Ramon was still lying there and Alishia hoped she would be lucky today. She moved passed the creature and in reponce the creature scored a near fatal blow. Alishia shield get dissovled and she was barely standing. Although she was mortally wounded she decided to get ramon back in the fight and healed him with her wand.

In the next seconds the creature attacked Anvil and the wounded Alishia.
Alishia couldnt parry the attack and took a fatal blow.
The party fought on and thanks to a wand of magic missile that Simon possesed and the sheer power of Anvils attacks the creature fell.

As fast as he could Anvil rushed to Alishia and used his paladin power to see if Alishia could be saved. But his powers werent enough, Alishia had passed to the other side.

The party decided to move out and rest before attempting a new try at the sewers.

After resting for a few hours a hobgoblin patrol appeared near and the party set up an ambush. Catching the goblins by suprised the fight went quiet alright and the party killed the patrol including a wizard who nearly got away with invisibility.

Part of the party cleaned up the mess. Simon was busy to erase their tracks when he suddenly heard a voice: "Psst"
Simon tried to spot where it came from but couldnt see anything. "I heard something here!" he shouted.
The voice continued: "What are you doing in the Lands of Iuz?"
"Show yourself!" Simon said and like out of nowhere a man came out of his hiding. (This was my new character)
"Greetings traveler, i am Private Nathaniël Orville from Fort Belvor, what is a group like yours doing in these lands?"

Simon answered tho he kept his mission secret, after a short conversation Simon and Milso took the newcomer to the party`s camp.

"Who are you?" Ramon asked. "I am Private Nathaniël Orville, special recon from Fort Belvor".

Anvil rose, "Welcome, its good to see an other face coming from Furyondy"
Ramon seemed to have a quick thought and asked: "Are you by chance a green jerkin?" Nathaniël nodded: "Indeed i am and i wander what a noicy group like yours are trying to do in the lands of our enemy. Most people from Furyondy tend to be more subtle".

"We are on a topsecret mission, i cant tell you what. Whats your business in these lands?" said Anvil.
After some talking the party was informed that Nathaniël watched the activities near the border so alarm could be raised in time. Nathaniël joined the party after swearing an oath of secracy and was informed about the mission. The next morning they would try to scout the city and enter the pipe again.

After sleeping in a self dug holes that Nathaniël suggested, the party went back into the sewers.
After one hour the party saw a bit of light at the end of the tunnel. "We should do this subtle, maybe Nathaniël or Ramon could go and scout with help of your invisibility spell, Simon". They agreed and Ramon thought that it was best to let Nathaniël do this, since hes probably more subtle then he is. (dont know if thats true)

Nathaniël sneaked towards the light and saw a hole leading straight up. Some iron bars were visible, leading upwards and they were anchored into the wall like a ladder. Nathaniël took a climb and found out that upstairs a shabby wooden building was build. He looked around and spotted a little creature. He didnt recognize the creature but it had a demonic look about him. Ignoring the creature he rose from the hole and peered through one of the holes that scattered the wooden wall. Outside the shack, he saw a street filled with garbage and probably dung. Goblins littered the streets, scavaging and working the garbage.

Every now and then a hatch in the wall of the shack opened and the vile substance was thrown inside, only to be ditched into the sewer pipe. Looking to the sky Nathaniël saw a strange creature circling the skies. Its head was like that of a humanoid tho it had a feral look aswell. Its body was covered in fur and he had batlike wings.

Knowing the spell cast on him would soon be over, he went back into the sewers and reported back to the party.

This is where we stopped the session.
Ill update you this week when we have played our next session tomorrow.
Untill the next episode of.....Dungeons and Dragons


----------



## Jelle (Dec 5, 2009)

Here are some statistics and the history of my new character: Nathaniël Orville.

Classes: Ranger 1, Fighter 3
HP: 33 
AC 19 (10 +4 armor,+2 shield, +3 dex mod)
AC with bow: 17

Str: 14
Dex: 16
Con: 12
Int: 12
Wis: 10
Cha: 10

Saves: fort +6, refl +6, will +1

Skills: 
Hide - 7 ranks +3 dex modifier
Move silently - 7 ranks +3 dex mod
Ride - 7 ranks + 3 dex mod
spot - 4 ranks + 2 bonus (Borderwatch background feat)
Survival - 7 ranks + 3 bonus (Track=Skill Focus: Survival in this campaign)

Feats:
Point black shot
Precise shot
Rapid shot
Mounted Combat
Mounted Archery
Borderwatch

BAB: +4

Weapons:
Mw Comp Longbow (for +2 strength mod) +8 attack bonus (+6/+6 with rapid shot) 1d8+2 dmg
Mw Longsword, +6 attack bonus, 1d8+2 dmg

Armor:
Mithril Shirt +4 AC, max dex: +6, Penalty: 0
Mw Heavy Wooden shield +2 AC, Penalty: -1

My light warhorse is stabbled at Fort Belvor, since riding a horse is not very subtle.

Background:

Ill translate this one later.


----------



## Sander_Kaa (Dec 5, 2009)

So good to read back our adventures of last months. I'm glad I manage the DM-job sometimes. For me the sessions in the the evil Iuz-village in the Vesve were amazing. A lot of roleplaying and tension in the theater of evil lands with all its (bad) habits.

Next sunday is our new session, new chances for the party!

For readers of this topic: As a DM I used several ideas from Living Greyhawk modules around Furyondy (Operation Molag for example). Furthermore I used the Two-Falls (elvencity with two waterfalls somewhere in besieged lands) background which was awesome.

For me the freedom of movemement within the lands is awesome. Not longer bound to the predefined encounters of a written adventure is absolute gold. A con however is I'm not always prepared and have to throw out some not so well thought ideas on the spot.

I hope my dear players don't mind.


----------



## Jelle (Dec 7, 2009)

Hallo again,

To answer Sanders question, i barely even notice it the on the fly events.

Anyway here is what we did last session:

*Back to the homeland

*After we left the sewers we decided it was time to leave this lands. We had some vital information and with the dangers of these lands it was better to take the info back to the General before there was no one left to tell the tale.

We walked back to the river on a journey that wasnt easy to forfill since we had to carry Alishia`s dead body back to the river. Green had joined to party again while Meso (spelled it wrong in the last update: its not Milso but Meso) was present on this session.

After a 2 hour walk we reached the bare hill side about 3 miles away from the river. We decided to camp in the forest to prepare the proper spells to cross the river the next day. Suddenly we heard wings flapping above us and a winged creature that looked much like a troll with bat wings descented. A fight started. Nathaniël was quick to react and tried to pepper the creature with arrows. One missed and the other would have pierced the beasts flesh for sure if it wasnt for the boulder that protected the monster.

Now it was the monsters turn to act and he cast a spell in the middle of the party. The ground withered and the party took some damage. Nathaniël couldnt resist the additional effect and became sickened. Other party members took better positions and started to pepper the creature with some more arrows and some were even succesful in this.

Nathaniël moved next and could take a better shot from his new position and shot the beast, which diceded to take his chances in melee. Ramon engaged first and nimbly tumbled to its right flank but missed. Anvil was next and filled a spot on the other flank, taking a hit in the process, but took a good hit at the creature leaving a open wound. Simon took a good spot to fire his wand and hit the creature with missiles. The rest took more shots at the beast, which had healed some of his wounds already.

Ramon took another swing at the monster but its hide was too tough. The fiend didnt like the big sword that was wielded by our Paladin and striked Anvil twice. With both claws embedded in the flesh, he tore anvil almost completely apart, dropping him to the ground. Green who had already started to conjure up a natures ally, finished the summoning and a Dire Wolf entered the fray, giving Green enough distraction to rush to Anvil with his wand of cure light wounds equipped.

The Dire Wolf seemed to be strong and bit the monster to death.
Green tried to heal Anvil but it was too late, Anvil had perished.
With a great loss, the party finished building their camp for tonight and went to sleep. But not before finding a strange gem in the pockets from the rags of the monster. A rose shaped stone, dark-red in color. Ramon picked up the object and stuffed it in his pocket, only to find out the object was trying to move upwards! "What a strange gem" said Ramon, "Ill put it into my backpack". Ramon took his pack and tried to drop the stone, only to see it coming back up floating in front of his face. Luckely Ramon had a small box, found on Crockegg Island, and put the gem in there and heard the gem colliding with the top of the box.

The next morning they left for the river, they were planning to use Greens power to turn into a Dire Bat and then enlarge him and making him stronger with a bull`s strength. Turning into a huge bat seemed to get the attention from a hobgoblin patrol and a fierce ranged combat was about to take place. Green took Alishia`s body and started to cross the river. Meanwhile the party took tactical positions to pepper the goblins.

Arrows flew back and forth but the party was prepared, they all kneeled while shooting making it harder for the goblins to hit them, while Simon casted a mirror image to protect himself. The leader of the patrol had an alarm bell and started to use it and shouted: Alarm!. Nathaniël and Simon understood the vile language and directed their attacks to him...it was to late tho. Several seconds later Nathaniëls sharp senses noted a group of camoflaged goblins closing in and he took a shot at one of them.
The goblins screamed of pain and the party was alerted.
Some goblins started to engage in melee and Green had flown back to heal his wounded compagnions, canceling his shape shift in to do so.

Ramon and Socks met their attackers in combat while Green conjured another Dire Wolf which proved to be invaluable in this battle. The patrol was quickly killed and the party started to slay the sneaky ones. Simon which had conjured 8 mirror images, intimidated one of the goblins by letting himself and all his doubles point the wand to the creature. Overcome by fear the hobgoblin didnt shoot nor move.

In the next moments, more goblins were killed and they started to retreat. Luckely the Wolfs were faster and took them down.

With the combat over, the adventurers brainstormed about a way to cross the river. The answer was to let Green conjure up some Octopusses which would be stronger then their natural counterparts because of Greens specialization. Ramon and Nathaniël each tied a body on their backs, then Green summoned the aquatic creatures to bring them to safety.

After that the party rushed back to Fort Belvor where they brought the bodies to a chapel of Rao. There they asked the local priest if he was able to raise their fallen comrades. "Yes i am able to but i require either 5000 gold or diamonds worth that amount". The party sighed and made clear they didnt have such amount of gold. Ramon showed the priest the strange Rose-shaped gem and asked what it was. The priest examined the object and said: "This is a Ioun Stone, it gives you better insight on how to defend yourself" (Ioun Stone: +1 insight bonus to AC). "How much is it worth?" Ramon asked and the priest smiled: "Exactly 5000 goldpieces, i could sell it for you and get the diamons i need to raise one of your friends". They group asked if the priest could ask their spirits if they wanted to come back to life. Anvils spirit answered yes but Alishia`s soul seemed to be in a better place beyond the mortal realms.

Following to this event, the group reported back to the general and after they told their tale they were rewarded with 2 second level cleric scrolls and 150 gold. Nathaniël reported in the office of the Green Jerkins where he had to mark locations on maps about the sewer system and the places he had been the last few weeks. He got paid 1 gold piece, a soldiers salery and went to his barrack where his dog Spike met him with Joy.

A week passed ever since, while the party waited for the diamons to arrive. Alishia got a proper funeral while Anvils body was preserved by a Gentle Repose spell and eventually got raised. In this week word was spread that a small group passed the river and went into Furyondy to abduct citizens.
Rumor sais that this group were traitors to the lands and were part of the Furyondy Army. The party decided that they would investigate this matter when Anvil was up and walking again.

This is where the session ends, next time we go bounty hunting and hope to free those people
Hope you enjoyed...

Until the next thrilling episode of...Dungeons and Dragons: Furyondy


----------



## Jelle (Dec 7, 2009)

Here is some info about the Green Jerkins and the Church of Rao.

*The Green Jerkins*

The Green Jerkins, also known as the Furyondy Ranger’s Guild, is an order of rangers and woodsmen dedicated to
protecting the open lands and frontiers of Furyondy. Named for their forest-colored clothing, the Green Jerkins
watch over wilderness areas and patrol the roads between towns.
Based out of Stalmaer in the Gold County, the Green Jerkins were originally formed to watch over the northern
reaches of the Gnarley Forest. Comprised of about 40 to 50 rangers, the Green Jerkins worked with the local druids,
acting as protectors of the Gleaming Glades and policing the local area. The guild also kept a look out for humanoid
incursions into the forest and any possible signs of a revival of the Cult of Elemental Evil.
In 592 CY, Sir Quill Kith'Barden, a Green Jerkin Ranger and Knight of Furyondy, sponsored legislation in the
Knightly Conclave calling for an expansion of the Green Jerkins to help patrol the roads of Furyondy. The Conclave
was overall very supportive of the move, as it would provide extra defense of the heartlands and the occasional
patrol of the borders of Furyondy. With a resurgence of warfare with Iuz looming, many politicians saw the Green
Jerkins as an elite guard capable of defending needed supplies on the move in Furyondy. King Belvor was easily
convinced that empowering this ranger force, coincidentally outside the political machinations of any provincial lord,
was an excellent idea. Belvor put his seal of approval on the project and plans for drafting some of the best recruits
into the Royal Furyondy Navy.
The proposal called for the Green Jerkins to protect wilderness areas as well as the roads and paths between the
towns and settlements of Furyondy. The Green Jerkins would also work to train and domesticate a small number of
animals for use by the Kingdom and sometimes for sale. Occasionally, bounties would be given to the Guild to
apprehend villains and enemies of the crown.
Expanding their operations throughout all of Furyondy required more manpower than the Green Jerkins had at the
time, so a lesser division, the “Scouts,” was created to support the Rangers. Their primary role would be to patrol
roads, dealing with bandits or marauding beasts and reporting any signs of larger problems. They would also be
called upon should a threat require significant manpower to deal with. The requirements to become a Scout were
less stringent than those for becoming a full Ranger, and thus the Guild was able to recruit enough individuals to
meet their needs. Rank within the Green Jerkins is indicated by simple jeweled clasps in the shape of a silver maple
leaf. Scouts clasps use simple dark colored stones (mostly brown) while Rangers clasps use green gemstones.
Today, the Green Jerkins can be found throughout Furyondy, keeping the roads and their travelers free of danger
and protecting remote settlements. They also guard over particularly dangerous areas, such as the lands surrounding
Bronzeblood Keep, making sure that both the unwary and foolish are kept out.
The Green Jerkins pride themselves on diplomacy and intelligent actions whenever possible, and are sometimes
called upon to settle disputes between neighboring homesteads. Individual members of the Furyondy Ranger’s
Guild are often hired by travelers to act as guides between various towns in the heartlands. Such requests are
welcomed by the Green Jerkins, as the duties of the Guild rarely extend beyond the borders of Furyondy and these
jobs provide opportunities for members to learn the cultures and customs of other regions as well as gather
information on events outside of Furyondy.
With the recently renewed military campaign against Iuz, the Green Jerkins play a vital role in protecting Furyondy’s
resources and supply lines as well as acting as additional eyes on the lookout for spies. Some members participate
more directly in the war effort, providing reconnaissance for the Royal Army or serving in the Royal Navy as archers
or landing troops.
The Green Jerkins are well respected by the people of Furyondy. However, all is not perfect within the Ranger’s
Guild. The difference in skill and training between the Rangers and the Scouts is significant, and while some Scouts
aspire to become full Rangers, many do not have the ability or simply do not wish to make the sacrifices. Some of
the older Rangers worry that the Scouts represent a weakness that the enemies of Furyondy could exploit, while some of the Scouts see the Rangers as overly paranoid and disconnected from the world outside of their forests.
Differences in strategies and commitment between the die-hard Rangers and the less rugged Scouts have led to some
internal disputes and there are slight but growing feelings of frustration and resentment on both sides.

PS: Nathaniël is a Ranger within the Green Jerkins


----------



## Jelle (Dec 7, 2009)

*Church of Rao*
The Church of Rao, in many ways, represents what many of the people of Furyondy wish for: Peace and Serenity.
As such, it attracts a great deal of interest from those who have grown weary of the constant wars that have plagued
the nation. Its teachings stress the search for inner peace, even in times of great conflict, and as a church of reason, is
also the caretaker of some of the largest and most detailed libraries in all of Furyondy.
This is not to say, however, that the church is full only of pacifists and "navel-gazers." Rao does sponsor Paladins, and
he is also a popular patron of Monks. Rao is the God of Peace, but his followers understand that peace is something
that must paradoxically be fought for, as well as vehemently defended from those who would destroy it. Indeed, one
of the turning points in the war with Iuz was the use of a powerful artifact called the Crook of Rao to banish Old
Wicked's fiendish allies.
The Church of Rao historically enjoyed a healthy position of influence within the courts of Furyondy (especially in
county of Littleberg), both due to its robust membership and its popularity in the neighboring kingdom of Veluna,
making Canon Vendenn of Chendl a powerful man, though the head of the Church of Rao in Furyondy is Aubin
Gyraisonne in the city of Pantarn, also home to a monastery dedicated to Rao. While some decry the influence held
by the Raoists (who some see as little more than lobbyists for Veluna), the Church has used its influence only as one
would expect: with careful deliberation and an eye towards peace. These same attitudes are the reason that Clerics of
Rao are often utilized by the courts of Furyondy to help settle disputes and see justice done. Lately the influence of
the Church has shown modest decline in the political arena following withdrawal of the knights of Veluna at a critical
time during the war with Iuz, as well as the reception of troops sent to aid Veluna in recent conflicts.
There are close connections between the Church of Rao in Furyondy and the Church in Veluna. The Church in
Furyondy is primarily staffed with native Furyondian followers, but does respect the Canon of Veluna. Recently
many Raoan churches sent flocks of children and initiates to the relative safety of Littlebery in Southern Furyondy to
weather the invasion of the Vale of Luna and even the holy city of Mitrik itself, the seat of the Church, by fiendish
forces. While it is hoped this disturbance will soon be ended, and many native Furyondians resent this incursion, a
new, larger church foundation has been laid in Littleburg. The Church of Rao is largely funding this great
compound, though Baron Jemian has made a few public donations. Still an amazing amount of money seems to be
being spent, and many are surprised that the church has money for such a venture at this time.
Members
While all worshippers are welcome to attend services to Rao, those who wish to be formally recognized as members
in good standing are required to show their devotion to him and the things he holds dear.

PS: Dont forget to read the adventure on post !25!


----------



## Jelle (Dec 10, 2009)

Dear readers!

Here is the background of my ranger, im translating while typing this so there could be some errors.

*Background Nathaniël Orville*

Nathaniël was born in 559 CY at the border of the Gnarling Forest.
His father made a living there as a hunter. When Nathaniël became old enough to handle a bow he joined his father in the hunt and became a skilled archer in the process. 

Now at an age of 32, Nathaniël is a religious man although he does not honor one God in particular. On a succesful hunt he thanks Obad-Hai for the food, when encountering Undead he does a quick prayer to Pelor and when he got lucky he thanks Olidammara for the fortunate ending.

Nathaniël joined the army at an age of 18 and is still a loyal soldier.
When the Greyhawk Wars started he was stationed at Chendl. He moved his parents and sister to the capitol to protect them, not knowing the city would be the target of an assault later in the war.
He fought during that siege but got wounded in the process.
One of the siege weapons the Orcs of Iuz used managed to hit a tower near and the debris hit Nathaniël. Many of his friends and brothers-in-arms died in the assault.

After Nathaniël recovered he went back to his duties and this soon lead him into the Great Nothern Crusade to reclaim the lands Furyondy lost to Iuz.

After the wars Nathaniël joined the Green Jerkins and began his training to keep the land safe. He was posted at the border near fort Belvor and after a while he was assigned to special commando missions inside the lands of Iuz. His task was to observe the activities and watch the border.

Every now and then Nathaniël returns to Chendl to visit his familie, bringing some gold for them, and to go back to where he got wounded in the siege of Chendl to honor the friends that died during the assault.

*The Familie:
*Norman: Nathaniël`s Father is now 58 years old and a still a skilled ranger
Evelyn: Nathaniël`s Mother, she is 54 years old
Illenia: Nathaniël`s Sister is now 35 years old and a Cleric of Rao. She takes care of the familie on a day to day base.

*Psysical Discription of Nathaniël
*Nathaniël is quiet lean and dexterious for his age. His hair is already turning abit gray but hes just as fit as 10n years ago. He is of avarage height and slightly muscular.


----------



## Jelle (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey there,

Alot happened last sessions so ill give a brief update.
-Villagers nearby were gone missing and who tracked the ones responsible down. After a long search we found out we had to cross the Veng River.
We crossed the river with help of a jerkin who had a boat. At the other side we found a mining camp full of orcs...we charged and killed them all which the DM hadnt forseen. After a long struggling battle we went into the underground chambers. There we killed a group of brawlers who worshipped the god of slaughter. We managed to free 1 alive prisoner and to arrest the leader of the organization.

After this small adventure we heard a rumor in Fort Belvor. A shadowy winged creature was harassing the border posts along the river. We went to the posts and talked to the guard hearing horrific stories about soldiers that were killed. We decided to make a new, make-shift border post and camp there till the creature would show its face.

The first night was uneventful and we decide to sleep during the day so we would be ready for the creature if it would come in the night.

The second night was different. The party stared into the darkness. Suddenly Nathaniel whispered: "I saw something right there" pointing into the void. Milso and Ramon gazed upon the spot Nathaniel pointed out for them but didnt see anything. "Lets check it out" Ramon said and the three went into the forest with weapons drawn.

After 200 feet Nathaniel stopped. "It was right here". The small group didnt see anything and started to look around.
Nathaniel pulled the string of his bow back and aimed at....Ramon!
He released the string and hit Ramon once.
"What are you doing!" yelled Ramon, and he was ready to engage.
"The shadow took over his body!" yelled Meso.

Seconds later the three were engaged in combat. While Ramon and Meso tried the non-lethal approach, Nathaniel planned otherwise and hacked down upon the two, clearly stronger then he was before.

Ramon took some serius blows and Meso engaged Nathaniel in a grapple. Missing the opportunity Nathaniel found himself wrestling with Meso. He quickly took the upper hand in the wrestle and drew his short sword to stab Meso a couple of times. Ramon was still near and hit Nathaniel in the head with his sap, almost knocking him unconscious.

In the meantime the other party members arrived at the scene Irvin (Anvils Cohort) quickly uttered some words of power, touching Nathaniel. The spell seemed to work cause Nathaniel quickly stopped his raging assault on the bleeding Milso lying underneath him.

Nathaniel didnt remember anything and the party told the story to him.

The third night everyone was recovered from the events of last night and again, stood guard. This it seemed it was Simon`s turn to be host for the shadow. He cast a spell on Anvil but he resisted it. Right after seeing that, Simon concentrated and everyone was struck by an overwhelming fear. Nathaniel resisted this and engaged Simon. Thanks to his devotion as a paladin Anvil also stood his ground and knocked Simon down with one powerful blow. 

Now the creature revealed its true form and did some nasty damage to Anvil, not physical damage but mental. The two remaining party members drew there weapons. Luckily both were magical. Nathaniel peppered the creature with magic arrows while Anvil swung his mighty magical greatsword at it. After a few good hits the creature turned to flee but Anvil was alert and hit it in the back making the creature vanish into nothingness.

After this adventure we went back to Fort Belvor, where Ramon had a weird encounter with a beggar. Ramon handed over some copper coins and found a note in his pocket right after the beggar left saying: "If you want to contact the Drinkers come back to this spot".

Ramon told the party and they decided to survey the spot.
Anvil wrote a letter so the party could confiscate a room in the shop across the street. Here Nathaniel and Green took turns spying on the streets while the rest took shelter in a nearby inn. Ramon waited a whole day at the tree but nothing happened. When he stood up to leave, Ramon spotted a carving in the tree he was sitting against whole day. The carving said: "3-2". Ramon saw recognized this and remembered that in Fort Belvor all rooms were numbered like this: Building 3 Room 2.

After gathering the whole party, Ramon went to Building 3 in the Fort. It seemed that building 3 was the administrative building within the fort. Ramon tried to go in but was stopped by 2 guard: "Halt, whats your business here?". Ramon bluffed that he wanted to know more about the prisoner the party turned in earlier. The guards believed him and Ramon entered the building. Walking through the building searching for Room 2 he found that people looked at him, Ramon saw that he was quiet different dressed then most of them but kept on searching.

Room 2 appeared to be the postal room where a young woman was working. "What can i do for you?" Asked the woman. "Uhm, im here to see if theres any mail for me, Im Ramon Huizings." The woman looked into a cabinet, then turned to Ramon. "Close the door please" the woman asked and Ramon did so. The woman closed the shutters at the windows and sat down. "Then ive completed my task and contacted you as i was told".

The woman appeared to be a member of the "Drinkers of the Cup of Midnight" and was told to contact Ramon to give him an assignment.
The party needed to get a scroll of Teleport and meet with someone at the Bridge between the Shieldlands and Furyondy.

The party accepted, bought a scroll and went to the bridge. There a Man stood with a few others, probably bodyguards. The man started to rabble ,while looking to the river, about a moving city with no walls and an other kind of people. He talked about a Husk which is according to legend a Soul Husk of the Evil Demigod Iuz. "The husk should be in the Howling Hills, in the land of the Wolf Nomands. You must go there, join the crusade to take back those hills and find the soul husk...not for me or anyone else, but for the sake of these lands". Anvil had its doubts about dealing with the drinkers, but agreed quickly after hearing the quest to find the soul husk of Iuz.

The party was ready to go, but Nathaniel shook his head: "I cant do this, i have to many responsibilities in Furyondy. I wish you luck".
The party said goodbye to Nathaniel and used the scroll.

First there was a flash and then a whole other environment was revealed before the party`s eyes. A landscape with tents as far as the eye could see. "This must be Eru Tovar", said Simon gazing to the horizon.


----------



## Jelle (Apr 26, 2010)

Here i am again trying to give this post a new life...

We did a hell lot in Wolf Nomad Territory.
Here is a summary:

-We talked to Tungra Stillwater (leader of the wolf nomands in Eru Tovar.
-Joined with him on a crusade to retake the howling hills.
-Went with the party to the west entrance which was an ancient path the Wolf Nomads used to bring their most honorable warriors to the burial grounds.
-Had a fight with orcs defending some sort of bunker.
-Then we descended into the burial grounds where we found a few ghoul-like creatures and a Bodak! (planar undead with Death Gaze).
-Ramon and Simon the Sorcerer (said he was a wizard before since people dont like Sorcerers in furyondy) succumbed to the death Gaze.
-We grappled the Bodak and with help of greens summoned dire wolf we took it down.
-Then we explored the underground burials a bit more and encountered a flesh golem. Thanks to a spell of Meso, Anvils greatsword produced flames and the creature got slowed and we could kill it.
-After killing it we found 3 weapons in the room. A bastard sword (which my barbarian took) a short sword and a mace. All of them were magical and made of Adamantite. Thing was that a red symbol of Iuz lit up when you picked it up and used it.
-Then we ascended and saw how Tungra`s many warriors killed the last remaining Orcs.
-Not knowing that people killed by a Bodak would raise as a Bodak we burried the bodies of Ramon and Simon in the burial ground, which was a great honor...until they raised. So we had to go back and kill the two new Bodaks.
-The two Bodaks killed about 50 wolf Nomads guarding the place, so we burned their bodies.
-We didnt find the soul husk so we asked Tungra and he sais the Oracle might know, thing was that nobody knew where he was.
-After some information gathering we discovered he lived in a hut in the marsh, shaped like an hourglass.
-With a locate object spell we found the hut after a long search, encountering some of the weirdest creatures of the Cold Marshes.
-The Oracle wanted to commune with his deity if we would retrieve a Swamp Troll from an Goblin camp where he was held prison.
-We went to the camp with Udir (former Ramon, now wolf nomad druid), Fang (former Simon, now half-orc fighter) and Thafar (my new barbarian since nathaniel left the party). There three went there as followers of Iuz. We had captured some undead that walk the marshes because we heard the goblins like to see them fighting. The rest of the party was about 100 ft away using water walking to stay out of sight.
-We negotiated with the goblin shaman but he didnt accept our offer.
-So i pulled out my Iuz sword and grabbed the goblin by the throat, saying it our master were demanding the captured troll, not asking for him.
-He gave in and we walked away with the troll.
-Yistor (the oracle) was pleased and performed a commune with his deity.
-The soul husk was hidding deep underground, beneath a fort filled with orcs.
-After that Yistor received a magical message and told us to go...for his sake and ours.
-We sort of pushed Yistor to tell us why and he agreed to tell when we went away.
-So we paddled away in our little raft and then he told us someone of the Lesser Bonehart was coming.

Info: The lesser Bonehart are mighty followers of Iuz, not as mighty as the greater Bonehart but still mighty.

-So we decided to wack the guy (the lesser bonehart).
-We went into hiding in the marsh and spied on the hut using the druids as sentinels in their wild shape.
-Then a huge winged creature came, bearing a rider.
-After he landed the doombat went on a chase to catch the druids flying overhead, leaving its rider behind.
-We lured the bat to our raft and killed it, then went back to the hut to get the Lesser Bonehart guy.
-We all got killed in that fight, since he was way to powerful for us.

Thats what happened to the old party, no guts no glory was our motto.
We had guts, but sadly no glory, at least no victory.

-Our new party now consists of:
A sorcerer lvl 5 (Thats me, former Thafar)
A rogue lvl 5 (former Meso)
A monk lvl 5 (former Fang)
A monk/cleric total lvl 6 (former Anvil)
A cleric of St. Cuthbert lvl 6 (former Green)
And a Knight of Heronius lvl 5 (former Udir)

(Will update names later on).

Our adventure hook was in a city near the border (forgot name will update later) during some festivities. The cleric was holding speeches, trying to win new souls for the church of St. Cuthbert. The knight went to the church of Heronius to assist them. The monk brothers were in town to bring an holy text to their order within the city. The Sorcerer and the Rogue were working together to "help" the citizens lose some purses.

After finishing its speech the cleric was about to move on, but man listening to his speech decided to blame the cleric for the loss of his money!
The sorcerer and rogue heard that. The sorcerer decide to fool the guy and told him that he saw someone running into an alley with great haste, solving the problem for the cleric.

The monks also joined the discusion and shared some information about a cleric of pelor, looking for experienced adventurers to solve a mystery. This mystery concerned the lands of Iuz and the whole party agreed to check it out.

In the church of Heronius (where the pelor cleric lives) the party met the Knight aswell and so the party was complete.

The Cleric of Pelor took us to his private Quarters and told us he had received some disturbing visions through some sort of mirror. After casting a detect magic the Sorcerer found that the Mirror had an overwhelming aura of divination. This mirror was the source of the visions.

The mirror was normally used to contact other temples and this one was linked to the temple in Molag. Molag is now in the hands of Iuz forces but before it was conquered if belonged to the people of the Horned Lands.

The mirror showed a vision to the party: The fall of Molag. After seeing this horrible vision the Cleric of Pelor continued his tale.

Before the fall of Molag a magical, portable healing fountain was brought to the temple. The cleric received a message that the fountain had arrived in Molag. Now the church of Pelor wants it back and we are called to retrieve it. The plan was we teleported to a secret hiding place and use forged passes to enter the city, found the temple ruins and retrieve the fountain.

This is in short was we did last session, ill update some names later. Hope you enjoyed this messy summary


----------



## Jelle (May 10, 2010)

So, were 2 weeks later since our previous session and now i have some news again about what happened yesterday.

-Our new party now consists of:
Marcel, sorcerer lvl 5 (Thats me, former Thafar)
Myr, rogue lvl 5 (former Meso)
Tallis, monk lvl 5 (former Fang)
Lion, monk/cleric total lvl 4/2 (former Anvil)
Kiran, cleric of St. Cuthbert lvl 6 (former Green)
Sir William, Knight of Heronius lvl 5 (former Udir)

We were still in church of Hieronious speaking to Avonturis, a cleric of Pelor.
After a short discussion we refused his offer to go to Molagg. (we wanted battle not another sneak mission )

After leaving the church we asked and looked around for a week, hoping to find something else to do. Finally we heard about a farmer from Blackwell, saying that the ground on its field cracked open and demons poured out!

So we went to Blackwell and checked it out. On are way we saw that all the grain fields were covered in a white haze. On closer inspection we saw that a white powder covered all the plants. We saw a farmer working near the road so we asked him what happened to the harvest. "It began couple of months ago, seems to dissolve the plants. It started near the river and come this way, must be Old Wicked!" He spit on the ground after saying that name (till now all NPC`s talking about Iuz does that). We asked him where to find Blackwell and went on with our journey.

At Blackwell we saw a group of women talking on the square in front of a church of St. Cuthbert and we approached them. We startled the group and one of them said they have already paid taxes this week. We explained we were not here to collect taxes or punish the farmers, but to investigate the demon issue. "Well then you have to be at Joss` place, a farm with a red painted roof and blue windows". The party started asking more questions about the failing harvest and a possible cause of the white powder dissolving the grain fields. 

Meanwhile Marcel decided to go into the church and question the Cleric, soon to be followed by the rest of the party. Word has it that this priest was blaming the lack of devotion for bringing the demons here and covering the fields with powder.
"Embrace these creatures of vengeance! For St.Cuthbert has send them to punish us all. Pray and donate to the church of St. Cuthbert and all problems will be solved" he preached to us, ignoring our questions in his endless babbling. Kiran didnt agree with the cleric "surely St. Cuthbert wouldnt do such a thing", he said to him. The cleric looked and him and said:"Prove me wrong".

So we went to Joss` farm and took a look at the hole in his field. The hole was huge! About 50 ft in diameter sloping down like a up-side-down bottleneck. Lion casts a light and jumps down, Tallis quickly follows. Their training proved usefull, making it easy to jump down 20 ft without harm. Lion stood on a ledge and succeeded to balance on it, to avoid falling down further. Tallis slipped when he landed and fell another 10 feet, but his training prevented harm once again. Sir William slammed a grappling hook into the ground and started to climb down, then slipped and dropped 30 ft.
The monks jumped aside and Sir William, clad in his full plate smacked on the ground. The rest of the party descended into the hole. Marcel and Myr were half way the rope when they spotted an arm sticking out of the ground at the bottom of the hole. It seemed to be a scaly arm and when they dug it out they saw a dead lizard, about half their size with big eyes.

Standing at the bottom the party saw a tunnel and they moved in.
They came to a point where the path was split. They decided to go right when they saw a small scaly creature (as big as a cat) run off into the darkness. Around the corner they saw a wall with many holes and more scaly creatures ready to attack them. A few attacked the party but the armor of the men at the front was to thick to be pierced by their teeth and claws. Lion cast a calm emotions spell and only one aggressor stayed put.
"Lets leave them alone, their only territorial" said Lion. The party agreed and moved back leaving a single hissing creature behind.

Walking down the other way the party reached a larger cave filled with rocks and holes, about 5 ft in diameter. The floor was covered with chicken bones, probably Joss` chickens. The party advanced through the cave with caution. Suddenly giant centipedes crawled out of the holes and attack the party. After a short battle the giant Insects were dead and the party only had a scratch. Moving over the rock and into another tunnel the party reached a huge cave with steep slopes forming a huge hole (hunderds of feet in diameter) in the ground.

The party looked down and Marcel cast a dancing lights and send it down the hole. Suddenly 4 black flying creatures rushed toward the party. Succeeding in a Knowledge Arcane check, Marcel knew they were looking at Darkmantles. The Darkmantles produced an aura of darkness and the party couldnt see further then 5 ft. Kiran cast a Daylight spell, countering the Darkness. One of the Darkmantles tried to grapple Tallis, not knowing Tallis was specialized in grappling. After beating the Darkmantle he grappled the Darkmantle himself. Lion was attacked and grappled by a Darkmantle. The others resisted the grapple. Marcel fired a couple of magic missiles at Lion`s Darkmantle and Myr started to stab the one Tallis was grappling. Sir William and Kiram fended off the other 2 Darkmantles. On the next round Tallis pinned the Darkmantle and with the Embrace Earth feat he rammed the creature into the ground causing damage.

After a couple of rounds the Darkmantles were defeated and the party moved on. They entered another cave, about 20 by 30 feet. In the middle Tallis spotted some covered branches and leaves. The party saw the pit trap now aswell and the monks moved left to a ledge to bypass it.
All the sudden the floor under Tallis feet gave way and he fell into the pit. His training prevented the falling damage but a couple of nasty spikes filled the bottom of the pit. Marcel heard footsteps coming down a corridor at the other side of the room.

This is where the session ended, ill be back next week with more.


----------



## Jelle (May 17, 2010)

Hey there,

Yesterday we had another session, sadly Kiran and Myr  couldnt make it today so we went on with the 4 others and the DM.

So  we were in this room with the pit trap. Leaves covered the center of  the rooms floor and on the sides there was a way to walk around it. We  found out that this trap was a reversed trap. The part of the floor the  leaves and branches covered was solid ground and the "safe" paths around  it were trapped, thats how Tallis got tricked into it.

Anyway,  we heard footsteps coming and saw a Kobold shooting at us with a sling.  Marcel was up next, drained from the last fights he only had a couple of  2nd level spells available. So he scorched the Kobold with a scorching  ray. A second Kobold appeared, looked at his charred friend and ran off.  Meanwhile Tallis climbed out of the pit. Sir William hit the ground in  front of him with his flail and discovered that the center of the room  was solid ground. The party crossed the room and went into the tunnel.

The  tunnel was about 5 ft high and 2.5 ft wide. We squeezed into it and  Tallis ,who was in front, got under attack by a couple of Kobolds with a  Sling. The stones missed him and he pushed forward and grabbed a  Kobold. Leon was right behind him and punched the life out of the other  Kobold. They both noticed the Kobolds squeezed themselves into a less  then 2 feat niche. Sir William followed the monk brothers while Marcel  stayed outside the tunnel to watch the back, casting a shield on  himself. Tallis made the Kobold embrace the earth, killing it.

The  group moved on and encountered a net, blocking the narrow tunnel. Leon  was now in front and yelled to Sir William to get his sword in front to  slash the net. Sadly Sir William only had a heavy flail with him. Marcel  heard Leon and crawled into the tunnel to give Sir William his dagger.  Sir William move forward and started to cut the net. While cutting the  he and the monks spotted small holes in the tunnel walls, only to find  out that the kobolds were using those them poke the party with spears.

Tallis  and Leon readied to grab a spear as it came through one of the holes.
Sir  William used his shield to block one hole. After a few rounds the net  was cut and the party moved on, exept for Marcel who was still guarding  the back. While advancing through the tunnels the party saw the 6  kobolds pouring out of a niche and running back through the tunnel.

The  party followed, crawled out of the tunnel, and was now standing in a  huge cave. In the cave there was a gap filled with a sluggish substance,  15 ft deep flowing like a river. Over the gap lay 2 planks, functioning  as bridges for the Kobolds. Across the gap was some sort of large  island with a hill, from the party`s level to about 15 ft high. On top  was a selfmade throne with a Kobold clad in hide armor. Next to him was a  Kobold in a robe. On the island were another 8 Kobolds with slings. On  the right side of the hill was a large wooden cage, filled with small  creatures crawling over eachother. Next to the cage was a Kobold trying  to untie a rope, seeming to try and release the beasts in the cave.  Right in front of the cage`s door was a ditch to lead the beast towards  one of the bridges and to the cave`s entrance. Right next to the large  island was another small island, connected with another bridge. This  island was about 10 feat above the party`s level. This small island was  had another bridge on its right connecting to land outside the party`s  Line of Sight.

As the pc`s crawled out they saw about 8 Kobolds  fleeing towards and over the bridges. Leon ran past the kobolds and  positioned himself next to the bridge to the left. The kobolds that fled  the tunnel tried to cross the bridge anyway, only to be punched in the  face by Leon with his Combat Reflexes, dieing on the bridge. Marcel was  next, cast an invisibility on himself and moved into the tunnel.  The  robed Kobold cast a spell, Leon identified the spell and saw that the  bridge in front of him was covered in magical oil, making it slippery.  Tallis also crawled out of the tunnel and wanted to jump the gap. During  his running start he spotted that the cage was filled with Dire Rats,  about 10 of them and he stopped in front of the right bridge attempting  to pull away the board. "NO DONT!" Leon shouted. "Thats the only way to  cross since this bridge is covered in oil".

Tallis stopped his  attempt to remove the bridge and engaged a stray kobold. Sir William  came out of the tunnel and moved towards the last kobold on the PC`s  island. Leon crossed the bridge and saw that the Kobold next to the cage  was almost done releasing the dire rats, so he climbed out of the ditch  and engaged the robed Kobold. 

The Kobold "King" shouted some  orders around and cast Cause Fear on Leon, but Leon resisted the spell.  Then the small island on the right got filled with about 10 kobolds  equipped with small light crossbows. Tallis was next and grabbed the  Kobold on the PC`s island. Marcel was about to move further down the  tunnel when his path became blocked by another group of Kobolds, running  out of hiding from behind a sand colored piece of cloth hanging from  the wall of the narrow tunnel. The others noticed them running out of  the tunnel. Sir William stept forwards, finished off the Kobold in  Tallis`hands and challenged all Kobold in the Cave to attack him (Test  of Mettle knight ability). Soon he found himself under fire by 90% of  all Kobolds in the cave, he used Combat expertise and full defence to  resist their attacks. But with 30 kobolds attacking some rolled natural  20. 

Leon tried to stun the Robed Kobold with his stunning fist,  but he missed. The robed kobold stepped away from his attacker and cast a  glitterdust on him, but it was resisted. The kobold next to the cage  was done and now 10 dire rats poured out of the cage. 1 attacked the  kobold releasing them, 1 ran on to the island with the crossbowmen and 1  moved up the hill toward the robed kobold. The other 7 crossed the  bridge attacking the Kobolds now standing around Sir William. Marcel  asked for help since his path to get out of the tunnel was blocked.  Tallis move towards him and killed the last Kobold in the tunnel. Sadly  enough a couple of rats followed him and attacked. Tallis got bitten a  couple of times, so Marcel cast a Mage Armor on him. Leon was trying to  hit the robed kobold meanwhile but missed again. The kobold tried to  glitterdust him again but failed. Meanwhile Sir William took a couple of  bolts to the gut but stood his ground and bolts and stones rained down  on him. The kobolds around him with killed by the rats and now he had to  face them aswell.

The Kobold "king" started to cast a spell and  Leon saw it was a summon monster II spell, so he tried to stun the  Kobold....but missed. Tallis kicked down a Rat in front of him but the  Rat got replaced by another one. Sir William tried to hit the Rats while  holding a defensive pose, but missed aswell. The Kobold releasing the  Rats had cast a Summon Natures Ally I and mounted his Riding dog and  started to use his sling on Sir William, but missed. Tallis killed  another 2 rats with his flurry of blows. Meanwhile the Kobold king moved  towards the edge of the island and healed the Robed Kobold. The Robed  Kobold cast a Ray of Enfeeblement on Leon, resulting into 6 strength  damage. Marcel could now move out of the Tunnel and cast a scorching ray  on the Kobold King, nearly killing it. The Kobold on the Riding dog  charged Marcel and switched to his spear, his dog bit marcel on a lucky  hit, dealing quite some damage.

The whole session was one huge  battle. About 20 kobolds and 7 rats died, sadly we didnt kill the  kobolds with character levels yet. Ill try to upload a drawing with the  cave layout.


----------



## Jelle (May 17, 2010)

Heres is a crude drawing of the battle.


----------

